# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kauko- ja paikallisliikenteen yhdistäminen

## Jouni Seilonen

... pienehköissä kaupungeissa. Minusta tällaisia hankkeita on toteutettu. Jokunen vuosi sitten Porvoon Liikenne jatkoi osan moottoritievuorojaan Porvoon linja-autoasemaa kauemmaksi lähiöihin. Nyt linjoilla 812 Helsinki-Porvoo-Haikkoo ja 813 Helsinki-Porvoo-Kevätkumpu ajetaan M-P noin kerran tunnissa (yhteensä 49 vuoroa/päivä).

Porvoossa jäi jäljelle suurin osa paikallisliikenteestä, mutta viime elokuussa Savonlinjan tytäryhtiö yhdisti melkein koko Heinolan paikallisliikenteen Lahti-Heinola-kaukovuoroihin. Jo aiemminkin linjan 3 vuorot ovat olleet samalla Lahti-Heinola-vuoroja. Nyt Lahti - Heinola - Kirkonkylä vanha tie - Valkjärventie/Pirttiniemi -linjalla ajetaan M-P kouluvuoden aikana 11 menoa ja 9 paluuta. Lisäksi osuudella Heinolasta Kirkonkylän suuntaan on aamulla 1 aloittava vuoro ja paluusuuntaan on 3 vuoroa sekä koulupäivinä vielä 1 edestakainen vuoro. Savonlinjalla on myös uudelleenjärjesteltyä paikallisluonteista liikennettä linjalla (Vierumäki -) Myllyoja - Jyränkö - Keskusta - Rajakatu (- Kirkonkylä - Paaso/ Koskenmylly/ Pertunmaa), jolla on koulupäivinä 5 menoa ja 7 paluuta. Nämä ajetaan ainakin osuudella Keskusta - Myllyoja linjanumerolla 3. Muuten Heinolassa Pohjan Matkat ajaa, luultavimmin pienkalustolla, hiljaisen ajan liikennettä yhdellä autolla sekä linjalla 4 työpaikkaliikennettä 2 vuoroparia M-P.

Heinolan paikallisliikenteen aikataulu sekä Heinola - Lahti -vakiot

Muualla tällaista samalla kertaa sekä kauko- että paikallisliikennettä on linja Helsinki - Lohja - Virkkala, joka on Lohjalla oleellinen osa paikalliskyydin tarjontaa.

Onko tällaista muualla? Sopisiko tämä toimintakonsepti yleisemminkin pienehköihin kaupunkeihin, joiden lähellä on selvästi isompi kaupunki? Pelastamaan kituvaa paikallisliikennettä? Vaikkapa näin:

Lappeenranta - Imatrankoski - Vuoksenniska - linjan 1 päätepysäkki
Kotka - Hamina - Salmenkylä tms.
Tampere - Valkeakoski - Sointula/Sassi
Turku - Salo - lähiöt tai entiset ympäristökunnat
Pori - Rauma - lähiöt
Jyväskylä - Suolahti - Äänekoski - Jyväskylä
Oulu - Raahe - linja 10

Kauko- ja paikallisliikenteen osittainenkin yhdistäminen lisää vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, mikä lisää matkustamääriä tai ainakin hidastaa niiden vähenemistä. Ehkä kaluston käyttökin tehostuu.

----------


## ultrix

Konsepti kuulostaa järkevältä, kunhan kaupunkiliikenteen ja kaukoliikenteen erilaiset tarpeet tulevat katetuksi. Esteettömyys on yksi huomionarvoinen asia.




> Onko tällaista muualla? Sopisiko tämä toimintakonsepti yleisemminkin pienehköihin kaupunkeihin, joiden lähellä on selvästi isompi kaupunki? Pelastamaan kituvaa paikallisliikennettä? Vaikkapa näin:
> 
> Tampere - Valkeakoski - Sointula/Sassi


Hmm. Tampereen päässä liikenne palvelee jo paikallisliikenteessä Kuljusta tai viimeistään Kuokkamaantien pysäkiltä pohjoiseen, jopa eräänlaista Tampereen poikittaisliikennettä (Etelä-TampereTAYS-yhteys). VLK-päässä voisi olla hyvinkin viksua päättää linja muualle kuin Linja-autoasemalle.

----------


## Alur

> Jokunen vuosi sitten Porvoon Liikenne jatkoi osan moottoritievuorojaan Porvoon linja-autoasemaa kauemmaksi lähiöihin. Nyt linjoilla 812 Helsinki-Porvoo-Haikkoo ja 813 Helsinki-Porvoo-Kevätkumpu ajetaan M-P noin kerran tunnissa (yhteensä 49 vuoroa/päivä).
> 
> Porvoossa jäi jäljelle suurin osa paikallisliikenteestä


Tuo Porvoon malli ei käytännössä tuota aivan noin paljoa uusia vuoroja paikallisliikenteeseen. Lähiöistä keskustaan päin menevät vuorot ovat tietysti suoraa lisätarjontaa paikalliseen liikkumiseen, mutta Helsingistä tulevien vuorojen aikataulu Porvoon kohdalla on ruuhkien vuoksi hyvin satunnainen, joten niissä paikallismatkustajien määrä on olematon. Tärkeämpää sen sijaan on vaihdottomien yhteyksien tarjoaminen lähiöistä Helsinkiin saakka. 

812 ja 813 eivät poistaneet ollenkaan paikallisliikenteen tarjontaa ja vuoroja ei edes yritetty aikatauluttaa siten, että ne eivät olisi osittain päällekkäisiä huomattavasti tiheämmin likennöityjen 1 ja 2:n kanssa. Tuovathan ne tietysti pienen lisän tarjontaan, mutta en pitäisi sitä merkittävänä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> 812 ja 813 eivät poistaneet ollenkaan paikallisliikenteen tarjontaa ja vuoroja ei edes yritetty aikatauluttaa siten, että ne eivät olisi osittain päällekkäisiä huomattavasti tiheämmin likennöityjen 1 ja 2:n kanssa. Tuovathan ne tietysti pienen lisän tarjontaan, mutta en pitäisi sitä merkittävänä.


Aivan totta. Porvoon muutokset taisivat tapahtua viime vuonna, ja kun varsinainen pointti oli Heinolan tämänvuotiset muutokset, en jaksanut tarkistaa Porvoon yksityiskohtia. Kuitenkin matkustettaessa Kevätkumpu 3:sta torille M-P Helsinkiin jatkavat autot ovat puolet tarjonnasta.

----------


## Alur

> Aivan totta. Porvoon muutokset taisivat tapahtua viime vuonna, ja kun varsinainen pointti oli Heinolan tämänvuotiset muutokset, en jaksanut tarkistaa Porvoon yksityiskohtia. Kuitenkin matkustettaessa Kevätkumpu 3:sta torille M-P Helsinkiin jatkavat autot ovat puolet tarjonnasta.


Pelkän nelosen aikataulun tarkastelemin on hiukan harhaanjohtavaa, kun pääosin samaa aluetta palvelee myös ykkönen 20 min vuorovälillä. Tosin Kevätkumpu 3 on alueen tiheimmin rakennettu osa ja sen perimmäisestä nurkasta kävelymatka lähimmälle ykkösen pysäkille venyy jonnekin 500 m tietämille, joten kyllä näille lisävuoroillekin on ollut tarvetta.

Lohjalla paikallisliikenne hoidetaan isoilta osin kaukoliikenteen avulla. Ainakin Virkkalan tarjonnasta suurin osa jatkaa Lohjalta edelleen Helsinkiin. Lohjalla tietysti nauhamainen rakenne suorastaan pakottaa tällaiseen järjestelyyn.

----------

